# as its halloween



## muppet (Oct 31, 2010)

as its halloween i thought i would post these up . we spotted these while looking in an unknown hole near falmouth . it wasnt much of a explore but the bats made up for it . i never seen them before

























couldnt believe how small they are
















i think it was a dog whats left of it




didnt stay to long didnt want to upset them . thanks for looking


----------



## worldoftheshadows (Oct 31, 2010)

This looks like the tunnel on church beach in Penryn?
used to play in there as a kid


----------



## foz101 (Oct 31, 2010)

Need to be careful with bats. You shouldn't really shine torches at them, use flash photography or disturb them in any way. If this is a known 'bat cave' and you disturb them you could face pretty heavy fines.

Equally, if they're not known to be here, it would be nice to perhaps inform the relevant authorities to get some protection and conservation.

Looks an interesting cave, plenty to find.


----------



## muppet (Nov 2, 2010)

i didnt stay long after i found them didnt get to close . and i have emailed the local bat group


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 2, 2010)

Ooh, gorgeous little beasties. 
Love the skull too. I always wanted to find a ram skull to hang on my wall.


----------



## tommo (Nov 2, 2010)

foz101 said:


> Need to be careful with bats. You shouldn't really shine torches at them, use flash photography or disturb them in any way. If this is a known 'bat cave' and you disturb them you could face pretty heavy fines.
> 
> Equally, if they're not known to be here, it would be nice to perhaps inform the relevant authorities to get some protection and conservation.
> 
> Looks an interesting cave, plenty to find.



Echo that bats are a big NO NO, might be worth editing them out buts it's up to u buddy, I have seen alot of peeps get stick over taking pics of bats underground

As for the rest of it looks like an interesting hole how deep or far did it go


----------



## smiler (Nov 4, 2010)

Yeah, it was an interesting hole, a belly crawl for the first twenty feet or so, which meant that only one of us could enter while the other waited outside with the dog in case of mishap, when Muppet discovered the bats of course it meant that neither myself nor the dog got to see inside (apart from the pics.)

Our local bat preservation group are very interested in the find and Muppet will be meeting with them and showing them the location of the hole

Smiler


----------



## krela (Nov 4, 2010)

Sweet! good work.

For other people; if you find bats, it's worth remembering that your presence alone can be very detrimental to a bat colony as the body heat you give off can be enough to confuse their hibernation and kill them. This is actually a criminal offence and you can commit it without even knowing! Treat bats with care, especially between october and march when they are hibernating.


----------



## hnmisty (Nov 23, 2010)

Can someone answer a question for me please? I have always heard it is illegal to disturb bats' roosts, but the local wildlife trust who own the wood at the end of our road ripped apart a ruined cottage the bats were roosting in to instal a big shiny bat house within the cottage...how was that not illegal? I'd be surprised if they get any bats back now. They could have just stabilised the walls and left it be but they had a grant to spend... 

Love the giant spider in the 8th pic...


----------



## krela (Nov 23, 2010)

hnmisty said:


> Can someone answer a question for me please? I have always heard it is illegal to disturb bats' roosts, but the local wildlife trust who own the wood at the end of our road ripped apart a ruined cottage the bats were roosting in to instal a big shiny bat house within the cottage...how was that not illegal? I'd be surprised if they get any bats back now. They could have just stabilised the walls and left it be but they had a grant to spend...
> 
> Love the giant spider in the 8th pic...



Surely you would be better off asking people who actually know the answer to that question? I.e. bat protection people, your local council, the wildlife trust in question etc.


----------



## muppet (Dec 20, 2010)

bit of an update met with the local bat group the cave was unknown to them so they will be keeping an eye on them . they identified them as lesser horseshoe bats


----------

